
Ask HN: what is a good dev setup with an iPad? - gcatalfamo
Assuming you have a keyboard. Can it be done?
======
amerkhalid
I am using my 10.5 iPad Pro for all personal programming projects. It started
off as very frustrating experience especially if you try to do dev locally on
iPad.

I started off with the goal of writing code locally, but could not find any
editor which was any better than Vi.

Now my workflow is basically ssh-ing into a VPS and using vim. Not exactly
local dev. I use Google’s Cloud Console for some dev work. It got excellent
ssh client and I can turn off VPS when done and save a few bucks. For my other
VPSes, I use blink.sh. This is probably the best ssh client I have used.

Since being forced into shell for dev work, I am learning some new Linux
commands like tmux. Of course, this is for web work only. I still have to use
MBP for Android dev.

To be honest, there are more issues than pros when using iPad for dev work or
as a main machine. Keyboard is finicky, it stops responding or arrow keys will
start behaving differently. Files system is weird, I still cannot figure out
how to create a new folder on iPad using files app. It is very expensive for
being a simple shell client. I miss running local server, workflow is so much
easier then.

I came very close to returning it but kept it because I love form factor. I
love 4:3 screen. I love removing keyboard and reading books on it. Taking
screenshot and then writing on it. And silly but it feels adventurous to use
iPad as main machine even if it is just for personal projects.

I blogged about some of my initial experience here:
[https://amerkhalid.com/ipad-pro-for-programming-
fun/](https://amerkhalid.com/ipad-pro-for-programming-fun/)

------
schappim
When I want to get out of the office, I've been doing a bit of development in
cafés using [http://www.blink.sh](http://www.blink.sh) back to my work
computer. It has been a surprisingly good option on the iPad Pro 12" w/
Cellular. For me the setup isn't flexible to use as a full time dev
environment.

I'd still wish Apple would build a MacBook replacement w/ a decent screen +
cellular!

The keyboard and trackpad on the current MacBooks is terrible compared to the
previous generation MBPs and MacBook Airs.

------
gvajravelu
I used the Termius app to ssh into my usual Linux development workstation. It
was hard to use, but got the job done.

It was convenient for doing technical support when I got overnight calls from
work, but it was still pretty challenging for writing code.

I prefer carrying a laptop instead of using the iPad to develop.

------
ddorian43
Try this: [https://lemire.me/blog/2017/10/03/my-ipad-pro-
experiment/](https://lemire.me/blog/2017/10/03/my-ipad-pro-experiment/)

------
txmjs
I remember reading a good article outlining this: [https://jann.is/ipad-pro-
for-programming/](https://jann.is/ipad-pro-for-programming/)

------
summadat
Yes, I do for Python. Side-by-side apps and drag-n-drop make programming and
many other tasks possible on iPad.

Bonus: no fan noise, ever.

Apps: Pythonista Working Copy (git client, I use BitBucket) Blink (ssh and a
few extras)

